# its completed.... success at last!



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well guys, big premier... after months of waiting and planning and buying equipment, its completed. the divider tank is finished and the fish moved into their new homes. and best part; they like it and are healthy.

most of ye will know about the tragic accident where my previously used materials for the dividers poisoned the water. no more of that. water is perfect and fish are exploring happily :lol: :lol: :-D 3 sections are free and 3 are used atm.

my sorority got a lil clean after the infestation of algae lol. also, all cables and plugs are not hidden and labeled for extra efficiency

and now with the spare room and equipment i set up a small quarantine station for sick or new arrived fish. only inhabitant atm is salmon, which has severe fin rot atm... poor guy. he will join the other as soon as he's well.









but now, less babbling and more pics!!!! 
lights on, curtain, MY TANKS! 


























awesomeness or WHHAAA! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, it looks amazing!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job! I don't normally like the look of divided tanks but yours look really nice, clean and professional.......good job and your other tank look nice too.......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks guys! im so happy it worked this time. the fish are happy out, swimming up and down and having fun


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay!! I'm soo happy you didn't give up on this when the unspeakable happened!

It looks wonderful!!!!

My question for you is.... How did you fix that broken bit in the back? Also, are your backgrounds in the tanks or outside of the tanks?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic, great job!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks guys! 



breannakristine said:


> My question for you is.... How did you fix that broken bit in the back? Also, are your backgrounds in the tanks or outside of the tanks?


just put masking tape over it to avoid injuries.
no its outside the tank  would be right messy if they were inside.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank GOODNESS you didn't get rid of this tank!!!

It looks absolutely FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Thank GOODNESS you didn't get rid of this tank!!!
> 
> It looks absolutely FANTASTIC!!!


thanks dh. the road was long and rocky though....
quite alot of money to get it this far and its not even stocked yet, nevermind fully decorated... :roll:


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

both of your tanks look soooo great! wish i had one


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

That is alot of division for a 20 gallon long. I don't think I'd ever do something like that with a 20 gallon, but, You did do it rather professionally.

At first I sort of thought it looked like a prison, with the vertical bars, but ... as said by others, it is very clean and professional looking. DO you think you'll add any plants to it? 

(I really dig your alternate aquarium, that one looks fantastic).


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> That is alot of division for a 20 gallon long. I don't think I'd ever do something like that with a 20 gallon, but, You did do it rather professionally.
> 
> At first I sort of thought it looked like a prison, with the vertical bars, but ... as said by others, it is very clean and professional looking. DO you think you'll add any plants to it?
> 
> (I really dig your alternate aquarium, that one looks fantastic).


thanks 
its actually 32g. loads of room. they look tiny in their sections. i make the most of the space. no need to make the sections bigger than they need to be.

ah a bit of black tape and it looks professional ha :lol:


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cool.

Can't wait to see how you decorate


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Great Job! They ALL look terrific! Just did a 10 gallon in to 4 sections last week myself. It's a lot of work, but worth it when you get the final result. Mine is exactly like yours, except that my "walls" are made of black needle point cloth, not white. Again, beautiful job. I'll try to post a picture of what it looks like in black.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

VERYYYY nice tanks!!!!!


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that looks awesome! Are the plants you have in there now real?


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

The tanks look amazing! Congrats! And I hope your little Salmon heals quickly so he can enjoy it too!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys! 

no the plants are fake. i am never lucky with plants. they always die. tried all sorts.... lol

salmon is doing ok. it stopped spreading but i wanna give him another few days too heal up. last thing i need in the new tank is finrot!

maehk bit his tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its not too bad but he looks like a crowntail with rays missing now.... i hope it heals and he's gonna stop it!!! he ate today and said hello and seems happy... hope he'll stop!!!! stupid idiot fish!!

1 more hour and im going to the pet shop for the new boys and girls!!! so excited! all the way from singapore!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome you did a great job!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! I love it! I love how it looks very modern and the decor+background combination is simply gorgeous. Very nice job!


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you keep a baffle over your filter? If so, do you find yourself having to vacuum the substrate more than usual?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Mizzle said:


> Do you keep a baffle over your filter? If so, do you find yourself having to vacuum the substrate more than usual?


well not exactly a baffle. have it shown ere:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025

the other filter in the sorority isn't baffled caus it does the girls no harm.

haha i have to admit i never vaccum the gravel.. mainly caus im lazy. from time to time i take out the biggest poo with the net. workd the treat too ;-)


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

love it
and that divided tank is just....WOW!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to say that is my favorite divided tank EVER!!
I had a horrible experience in my first attempt at dividing a tank and gave up. My favorite fish got stressed out because of the other fish and bit his tail off 
So, no more divided tanks for me... unless you want to come set mine up ROFL


----------



## Miss Jinkx (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful! BRAVO!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry for the late reply! :shock:



Rain Drop said:


> love it
> and that divided tank is just....WOW!


thank you 



vilmarisv said:


> I have to say that is my favorite divided tank EVER!!
> I had a horrible experience in my first attempt at dividing a tank and gave up. My favorite fish got stressed out because of the other fish and bit his tail off
> So, no more divided tanks for me... unless you want to come set mine up ROFL


well my fish did bite their tails too but i had no other way to do it so i accepted it. i think its worse taking the fish out again. i left mine in there and said "get use to it..." :roll: and although their tails are ripped still, they have stopped biting.
haha bit far away from me, but id luv to!



Miss Jinkx said:


> Beautiful! BRAVO!!!


thanks so much! 

tank now looks like this. fully inhabited lol. 
chillie still in his bag in the left lol








sorority stayed the same ha


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Your tanks look gorgeous! You did a fantastic job! :-D


----------



## sokthana (May 29, 2010)

very impressive tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks 
the flash makes the tank look cheap though! need to get a new bulb. its way too dark lol.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking how much did it all cost?


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

Fantastic! I am so jealous! This is quite an eye catching setup!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

and again.... 3rd time lucky maybe???? HOPEFULLY!

first time i set up this tank was in my old apartment... then in the new house i moved into and then illness struck an it was left empty and abandoned... so now, after im sick of looking at it i decided to set it up AGAIN....:roll::roll::roll:

washed everything and just filled it with water and added conditioner... need to celan a few more bits and then start cycling... hope to have fish in it wednesday :evil:


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck with it ~ it's a lovely tank c:


----------



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much did it all cost?


oh gosh i dont remember but the tank alone was $100 incl stand. then the decor and heater/filter and dividing materials another $250. that should be about right anyways...



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Good luck with it ~ it's a lovely tank c:





bettablaze said:


> good luck


thank you


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!  Hmmmmmmm... I wouldn't mind something like this!

Haha, oh dear, I haven't even gotten my first betta yet and I'm already planning for more!


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

wow i love your tanks i wish i had the room in my house for a tank like that


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an Animal Room.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Gorgeous!  Hmmmmmmm... I wouldn't mind something like this!
> 
> Haha, oh dear, I haven't even gotten my first betta yet and I'm already planning for more!


well better you plan before you start getting fish anyways ;-) just find out what setup you'd like to have and suits you best



artist4life said:


> wow i love your tanks i wish i had the room in my house for a tank like that





prettylittlefishy said:


> I have an Animal Room.


haha same ere.... fish and beardy and PC are in one room and then bedroom with TV in the other ha.

ill have pics up soon... its in the middle of cycling atm... all my fish are in critter keepers atm waiting to move in... here is wat my setup looked like before the illness hit;


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

right, update! 

 i got myself to actually get a move on with the divider again etc. 2 sections done so far... chillie and maehk have moved in. female dijon has a temp home in a section too atm.

i even got the finger out and bought a new bulb... lol










tanks now look like this;









sorority atm; needs more bigger plants... 









i also made loads of pics of my fish, so ill be posting them up now too


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like a condo for fish! Well done!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I really like the divided tank idea too. It's a cool set up.
I love your little blue and white betta, so cute. ^^ 
And the red plant, what is it called?


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....set up....


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> I really like the divided tank idea too. It's a cool set up.
> I love your little blue and white betta, so cute. ^^
> And the red plant, what is it called?


thanks ;-) the dark red plant? its fake haha...



BettaLover143 said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....set up....


thanks very much 



marhlfld said:


> Awesome! Looks like a condo for fish! Well done!


aw thanks so much for all ye're nice comments


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How many gallons is it? I love the gravel, it looks like river rocks


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

wow, both tanks look really nice. i like how u did your divided tank


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> How many gallons is it? I love the gravel, it looks like river rocks


males have 32g and sorority have 30g :-D
thanks. the gravel is a DREAM. gorgeous. i luv it too.



betta99 said:


> wow, both tanks look really nice. i like how u did your divided tank


thank you v much


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, cool.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks 

ive been shifting fish around like a maniac lol... but i THINK i have it now lol... had to split my sorority caus my 2 VERY aggressive girls were attacking my weakest. so divided into half.... :-( that makes 15g each side, with 3 corys and 2 girls in one side and another 2 girls in the other side... looks weird but has to be done...

have 3 males in the divider, one is in a 5g in another room. he loves the attention ha.
ill put him into the divider sometime soon...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool!!


----------

